

Wikicoding, the wikipedia of code - rainbowgarden
http://wikicoding.org

======
rainbowgarden
Here's the link to the project repository:
[https://github.com/arjun024/wikicoding](https://github.com/arjun024/wikicoding)

------
programmernews3
This is like Wikipedia meets GitHub

